# Mentmore 1pm Sunday April 12th 2015 (Central Region qualifier)



## fundy (Dec 1, 2014)

OK a new thread now we have a course/date. Cost is going to be Â£27 per head (assuming 15+ of us) to include coffee and bacon rolls beforehand.

List of attendees I have currently is as follows:

1. Fundy
2. Alex1975
3. Region3
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Metalmickie
6. Arnoldarmchewer
7. Tarkus1212
8. Imurg
9. Evesdad
10. Fish

possibles:
Midnight
Wrighty1874

Anyone else interested (or if any of above is wrong) could you let me know ASAP as Im going to have to pay Â£100 deposit to secure the booking with Mentmore and Id rather do this sooner rather than later


----------



## Region3 (Dec 1, 2014)

Sounds good Steve. How do you want the money sending over?

Will you be wrapping your knees in bubble wrap until then?


----------



## fundy (Dec 1, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Sounds good Steve. How do you want the money sending over?

Will you be wrapping your knees in bubble wrap until then? 

Click to expand...

Dont worry about money till the day Gary, Ill pay the deposit. As for my knees seem to be ok lately touch wood but lets not tempt fate eh lol


----------



## Midnight (Dec 1, 2014)

Will find  out  on fri if i can get leave mate. Cheers for sorting this.


----------



## fundy (Jan 3, 2015)

Am going to have to confirm the booking with Mentmore soon (and pay a deposit), anymore interest out there so I have a decent idea of numbers


----------



## Slicer30 (Jan 8, 2015)

Fundy - not been on for a while.  dusting off the clubs after a long period with no golf.

Just confirmed with the boss lady that we have no commitments that day so please stick me down for this also.


----------



## fundy (Jan 8, 2015)

Good to hear you're still about, have added you to the list 

List of attendees I have currently is as follows:

1. Fundy
2. Alex1975
3. Region3
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Metalmickie
6. Arnoldarmchewer
7. Tarkus1212
8. Imurg
9. Evesdad
10. Fish
11. Slicer30

possibles:
Midnight


----------



## rickg (Jan 8, 2015)

Stick me down please Steve... :thup:


----------



## fundy (Jan 9, 2015)

List of attendees I have currently is as follows:

1. Fundy
2. Alex1975
3. Region3
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Metalmickie
6. Arnoldarmchewer
7. Tarkus1212
8. Imurg
9. Evesdad
10. Fish
11. Slicer30
12. RickG

possibles:
Midnight


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 12, 2015)

Very sorry but I will not now be able to attend.


----------



## fundy (Jan 12, 2015)

List of attendees I have currently is as follows:

1. Fundy
2. Alex1975
3. Region3
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Rickg
6. Arnoldarmchewer
7. Tarkus1212
8. Imurg
9. Evesdad
10. Fish
11. Slicer30


----------



## LIG (Jan 14, 2015)

fundy said:



			list of attendees i have currently is as follows:

1. Fundy
2. Alex1975
3. Region3
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Rickg
6. Arnoldarmchewer
7. Tarkus1212
8. Imurg
9. Evesdad
10. Fish
11. Slicer30
		
Click to expand...

12. Lig


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 14, 2015)

I could be up for this, but just need to confirm competition dates at my club when the diary comes out...I will check this weekend.  When do you need a definite response by?


----------



## fundy (Jan 14, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			I could be up for this, but just need to confirm competition dates at my club when the diary comes out...I will check this weekend.  When do you need a definite response by?
		
Click to expand...

No real fixed date, just let us know as soon as you can


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 14, 2015)

Shall do.  I might as well have a pop at the qualifier..if not, then hopefully it'll be a nice day out!


----------



## fundy (Jan 14, 2015)

Current List

1. Fundy
2. Alex1975
3. Region3
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Rickg
6. Arnoldarmchewer
7. Tarkus1212
8. Imurg
9. Evesdad
10. Fish
11. Slicer30
12. Lig

Possibles:
Midnight
Wabinez


----------



## philly169 (Jan 14, 2015)

I will check my calendar and let you know, I could be up for this..


----------



## fundy (Jan 14, 2015)

philly169 said:



			I will check my calendar and let you know, I could be up for this..
		
Click to expand...

Be good to have you on board Phil

Current List

1. Fundy
2. Alex1975
3. Region3
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Rickg
6. Arnoldarmchewer
7. Tarkus1212
8. Imurg
9. Evesdad
10. Fish
11. Slicer30
12. Lig

Possibles:
Midnight
Wabinez
Philly169


----------



## fundy (Jan 14, 2015)

All, entry fee's for the national comp are now due. Details can be found on the following thread.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...ational-Comp-Race-to-Hillside-2015-Entry-fees

Could you please post on here once you've entered so I can update my list, thanks


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jan 15, 2015)

Fundy, I'm just waiting on my new club diary to be delivered. As long as this date doesn't clash with one of our major comp then I'm definitely in. I think that should be a monthly medal weekend and I can afford to miss one of them


----------



## fundy (Jan 15, 2015)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Fundy, I'm just waiting on my new club diary to be delivered. As long as this date doesn't clash with one of our major comp then I'm definitely in. I think that should be a monthly medal weekend and I can afford to miss one of them 

Click to expand...

turns out i managed to book it for the same day as one of our monthly medals too. even worse ill probably end up going and marshalling that before playing in this lol


----------



## Slicer30 (Jan 15, 2015)

Sent my payment last night.

Looking forward to it, should have the cobwebs well blown out by then


----------



## fundy (Jan 15, 2015)

Current List

1. Fundy
2. Alex1975 (not entering)
3. Region3
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Rickg
6. Arnoldarmchewer
7. Tarkus1212
8. Imurg
9. Evesdad
10. Fish
11. Slicer30 (entered)
12. Lig

Possibles:
Midnight
Wabinez
Philly169


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 16, 2015)

fundy said:



			turns out i managed to book it for the same day as one of our monthly medals too. even worse ill probably end up going and marshalling that before playing in this lol
		
Click to expand...


Gutted, wonder if I can play in the Medal before racing to Mentmore... Hehe


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 18, 2015)

Entry fee just paid, looking forward to it.


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 19, 2015)

Well, I completly mis-read the thread title, and was about to make myself look a phallic object!  I read it as Sunday 1st April...but the 1st is a Wednesday!

The 12th April makes more sense now. I've got the latest club diary...so will take a peek when I am at home!


----------



## m9wst (Jan 21, 2015)

Fundy - If its not to late i'll join in. Still want the money on the day? Or sooner? I'll get my tenner entry fee paid as soon as you give me the nod.

Cheers 

Westy.


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 21, 2015)

Yup,  I am definitely available on this date.  County Foursomes at my place, so course will be shut!


----------



## fundy (Jan 21, 2015)

Good to have you guys on board, money on the day is fine

Current List

1. Fundy
2. Alex1975 (not entering)
3. Region3
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Rickg
6. Arnoldarmchewer (entered)
7. Tarkus1212
8. Imurg
9. Evesdad
10. Fish
11. Slicer30 (entered)
12. Lig
13. Wabinez
14. m9wst

Possibles:
Midnight
Philly169


----------



## fundy (Jan 21, 2015)

Deposit has gone off to Mentmore for this now, so can people please let me know asap if they are not now coming (or want to come but arent on the list)

Arrangements currently are meet at midday for bacon roll and coffee with tee times on Rothschild course from 1pm onwards


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 21, 2015)

Just paid my entrance fee to Val. I was going to ask which course we're playing. The hilly one is the answer!!


----------



## philly169 (Jan 21, 2015)

Just waiting to get my club diary (should be this weekend) then i can commit!


----------



## m9wst (Jan 21, 2015)

Tenner paid to Val. Looking forward to it!


----------



## fundy (Jan 21, 2015)

Current List

1. Fundy
2. Alex1975 (not entering)
3. Region3
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Rickg
6. Arnoldarmchewer (entered)
7. Tarkus1212
8. Imurg
9. Evesdad
10. Fish
11. Slicer30 (entered)
12. Lig
13. Wabinez (entered)
14. m9wst (entered)

Possibles:
Midnight
Philly169


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2015)

4 paid so far

Slicer30
wabinez
ArnoldArmChewer
m9wst


----------



## LIG (Jan 23, 2015)

Val said:



			4 paid so far

Slicer30
wabinez
ArnoldArmChewer
m9wst
		
Click to expand...

I'll enter, Val, just to get the numbers up but it's 99% certain I won't be available on Finals Day.
Please Pm me BT details if you see this.


----------



## Fish (Jan 23, 2015)

philly169 said:



			Just waiting to get my club diary (should be this weekend) then i can commit!
		
Click to expand...

I've always found that what ever comp was played by your club last year on that Sunday will be played this year, they rarely move comps around that much


----------



## LIG (Jan 23, 2015)

LIG said:



			I'll enter, Val, just to get the numbers up but it's 99% certain I won't be available on Finals Day.
Please Pm me BT details if you see this.
		
Click to expand...

Done.


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2015)

Current List

1. Fundy (entered)
2. Alex1975 (not entering)
3. Region3 (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
4. Liverpoolphil (not entering)
5. Rickg (entered)
6. Arnoldarmchewer (entered)
7. Tarkus1212
8. Imurg
9. Evesdad
10. Fish
11. Slicer30 (entered)
12. Lig (entered)
13. Wabinez (entered)
14. m9wst (entered)

Possibles:
Midnight
Philly169


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jan 25, 2015)

Fundy,

Can you add me to the list for this one as well please? Will be entering for Hillside as well if needed but like some of the others I'm playing in a couple of the earlier events first.

Cheers
Ben


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2015)

Good to have you on board Ben

Current List

1. Fundy (entered)
2. Alex1975 (not entering)
3. Region3 (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
4. Liverpoolphil (not entering)
5. Rickg (entered)
6. Arnoldarmchewer (entered)
7. Tarkus1212
8. Imurg
9. Evesdad
10. Fish
11. Slicer30 (entered)
12. Lig (entered)
13. Wabinez (entered)
14. m9wst (entered)
15. Oxfordcomma  (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)

Possibles:
Midnight
Philly169


----------



## Imurg (Jan 25, 2015)

Steve, looks very likely I'm going to have to bail on this I'm afraid.
All of a sudden there's an awful lot going on in April....
Sorry Mate...


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Steve, looks very likely I'm going to have to bail on this I'm afraid.
All of a sudden there's an awful lot going on in April....
Sorry Mate...
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2015)

Current List

1. Fundy (entered)
2. Alex1975 (not entering)
3. Region3 (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
4. Liverpoolphil (not entering)
5. Rickg (entered)
6. Arnoldarmchewer (entered)
7. Tarkus1212
8. Oxfordcomma (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
9. Evesdad
10. Fish
11. Slicer30 (entered)
12. Lig (entered)
13. Wabinez (entered)
14. m9wst (entered)


Possibles:
Midnight
Philly169


----------



## philly169 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry guys, I'm not going to be able to do this. have fun.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jan 27, 2015)

Fundy, club diary arrived today and I'm afraid I'm out of the meet at Mentmore due to a badly arranged club comp (been moved from it's usual date for a county fixture). Apologies.


----------



## fundy (Jan 27, 2015)

Current List

1. Fundy (entered)
2. Alex1975 (not entering)
3. Region3 (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
4. Liverpoolphil (not entering)
5. Rickg (entered)
6. Arnoldarmchewer (entered)
7. m9wst (entered)
8. Oxfordcomma (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
9. Evesdad
10. Fish (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
11. Slicer30 (entered)
12. Lig (entered)
13. Wabinez (entered)

Possibles:
Midnight


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2015)

Paid entries to the national comp

Slicer30
wabinez
ArnoldArmChewer
m9wst
rickg
fundy
LIG


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2015)

Little bump. Quick reminder its meet c.noon for bacon rolls then 18 holes on the Rothschild course for Â£27. Tees are booked from 1pm onwards

Anyone else interested then we can accomodate a few more if needed (as long as dont have less than 12!)

Current List

1. Fundy (entered)
2. Alex1975 (not entering)
3. Region3 (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
4. Liverpoolphil (not entering)
5. Rickg (entered)
6. Arnoldarmchewer (entered)
7. m9wst (entered)
8. Oxfordcomma (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
9. Evesdad
10. Fish (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
11. Slicer30 (entered)
12. Lig (entered)
13. Wabinez (entered)

Possibles:
Midnight


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 22, 2015)

Didn't realise I'd missed this post until region3 told me today! Think I'm all good for this still though. I'll send Val another Â£10 after pay day if that's ok?


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2015)

Current List

1. Fundy (entered)
2. Alex1975 (not entering)
3. Region3 (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
4. Liverpoolphil (not entering)
5. Rickg (entered)
6. Arnoldarmchewer (entered)
7. m9wst (entered)
8. Oxfordcomma (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
9. Evesdad (entered)
10. Fish (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
11. Slicer30 (entered)
12. Lig (entered)
13. Wabinez (entered)

Possibles:
Midnight


Can still accommodate more if anyone else is interested


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 5, 2015)

fundy said:



			Little bump. Quick reminder its meet c.noon for bacon rolls then 18 holes on the *Rothschild* course for Â£27. Tees are booked from 1pm onwards
		
Click to expand...

Is this the hilly one or the bottom one Steve?


----------



## fundy (Mar 5, 2015)

I always get them confused but I think its the hilly one


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2015)

Thought it was the bottom one


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 5, 2015)

Based purely in google images I think its the lower one.


----------



## fundy (Mar 5, 2015)

Thats what I said, the bottom of the hilly one


----------



## Fish (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh no, I've walked too many hilly courses just lately, not another one 

Going to need a leccy trolley at this rate


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 6, 2015)

Rothschild is the hilly one.  I played it a couple of years ago in a Gtour qualifier...if ti wasn't the hilly one, then I dread to think what the Rosebery is like!!


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 6, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			Rothschild is the hilly one.  I played it a couple of years ago in a Gtour qualifier...if ti wasn't the hilly one, then I dread to think what the Rosebery is like!!
		
Click to expand...


Nice one. Its a good course. I have never played what I call the lower one.


----------



## fundy (Mar 14, 2015)

Just a quick bump to see if anyone else is interested in joining the pretty select group below! Final numbers are needed a week in advance so still time, I will do the draw at that point too (so any bribes need to be with me by then too   )

Current List

1. Fundy (entered)
2. Alex1975 (not entering)
3. Region3 (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
4. Liverpoolphil (not entering)
5. Rickg (entered)
6. Arnoldarmchewer (entered)
7. m9wst (entered)
8. Oxfordcomma (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
9. Evesdad (entered)
10. Fish (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
11. Slicer30 (entered)
12. Lig (entered)
13. Wabinez (entered)


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 14, 2015)

First I was in then I was out and now (due to a change of plan by the guvnor) I am free again and would like to play but will not be entering for Finals , if that is OK.


----------



## fundy (Mar 14, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			First I was in then I was out and now (due to a change of plan by the guvnor) I am free again and would like to play but will not be entering for Finals , if that is OK.
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine, will add you to the list


----------



## fundy (Mar 14, 2015)

1. Fundy (entered)
2. Alex1975 (not entering)
3. Region3 (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
4. Liverpoolphil (not entering)
5. Rickg (entered)
6. Arnoldarmchewer (entered)
7. m9wst (entered)
8. Oxfordcomma (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
9. Evesdad (entered)
10. Fish (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
11. Slicer30 (entered)
12. Lig (entered)
13. Wabinez (entered)
14. MetalMickie (not entering)


----------



## Region3 (Mar 19, 2015)

Just sent my Â£10 for this as I narrowly missed out at Burnham.


----------



## fundy (Mar 19, 2015)

1. Fundy (entered)
2. Alex1975 (not entering)
3. Region3 (entered)
4. Liverpoolphil (not entering)
5. Rickg (entered)
6. Arnoldarmchewer (entered)
7. m9wst (entered)
8. Oxfordcomma (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
9. Evesdad (entered)
10. Fish (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
11. Slicer30 (entered)
12. Lig (entered)
13. Wabinez (entered)
14. MetalMickie (not entering)

Still room if anyone else wants to join us


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2015)

Ive been informed Fish will be adding another entry to the Hillside pot, Ben you still got others to try at or are you re-entering too?

1. Fundy (entered)
2. Alex1975 (not entering)
3. Region3 (entered)
4. Liverpoolphil (not entering)
5. Rickg (entered)
6. Arnoldarmchewer (entered)
7. m9wst (entered)
8. Oxfordcomma (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
9. Evesdad (entered)
10. Fish (entering)
11. Slicer30 (entered)
12. Lig (entered)
13. Wabinez (entered)
14. MetalMickie (not entering)

Still room if anyone else wants to join us (im looking at you GB72  ) though likely to need to confirm final numbers back end of next week


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 27, 2015)

In two minds about the entry now Steve, I'm going to Wentworth the day after Hillside and that would make for a hard couple of days. Having said that, I may end up sticking the Â£10 in next week anyway just because I don't learn . Looking forward to the meet either way though, a guy at work was telling me this week how much he had enjoyed Mentmore.


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			In two minds about the entry now Steve, I'm going to Wentworth the day after Hillside and that would make for a hard couple of days. Having said that, I may end up sticking the Â£10 in next week anyway just because I don't learn . Looking forward to next Sunday either way though, a guy at work was telling me this week how much he had enjoyed Mentmore.
		
Click to expand...

ok mate no worries, as long as we know before we tee it up whether youve entered thats all that matters really, should be fun


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2015)

Ive tried to add handicaps for everyone, will make doing the draw a little easier. If youre handicap is missing or wrong could you let me know plse 

1. Fundy *6 *(entered)
2. Alex1975 *12* (not entering)
3. Region3 *5* (entered)
4. Liverpoolphil *6 *(not entering)
5. Rickg *8 (seriously?) *(entered)
6. Arnoldarmchewer *12* (entered)
7. m9wst *??* (entered)
8. Oxfordcomma *19* (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
9. Evesdad *28* (entered)
10. Fish *21* (entering)
11. Slicer30 *14* (entered)
12. Lig *??* (entered)
13. Wabinez *??* (entered)
14. MetalMickie *??* (not entering)


----------



## Region3 (Mar 28, 2015)

I'll have a fiver each way on number 9 please guv.


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I'll have a fiver each way on number 9 please guv. 

Click to expand...

Not sure where you'd start trying to price it up!!!!

LP off 6? Rick off 8?, Ben off 19?, Robin off 21? 

One things for sure, Im about a 33s shot lol


----------



## LIG (Mar 28, 2015)

fundy said:



			Ive tried to add handicaps for everyone, will make doing the draw a little easier. If youre handicap is missing or wrong could you let me know plse 

1. Fundy *6 *(entered)
2. Alex1975 *12* (not entering)
3. Region3 *5* (entered)
4. Liverpoolphil *6 *(not entering)
5. Rickg *8 (seriously?) *(entered)
6. Arnoldarmchewer *12* (entered)
7. m9wst *??* (entered)
8. Oxfordcomma *19* (will enter if doesnt qual form other meets)
9. Evesdad *28* (entered)
10. Fish *21* (entering)
11. Slicer30 *14* (entered)
12. Lig *??* (entered)
13. Wabinez *??* (entered)
14. MetalMickie *??* (not entering)
		
Click to expand...


What about a Random Draw?


Although...... if you could fix it so that I'm not playing with rickg or Fish that would be cushty as once in a lifetime is more than enough!  :ears:

Edit: Whoops!  H'cap 13


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 29, 2015)

Awaiting confirmation, but I should be off 9, and M9WST will be off 6


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 30, 2015)

fundy said:



			OK a new thread now we have a course/date. Cost is going to be Â£27 per head (assuming 15+ of us) to include coffee and bacon rolls beforehand.
		
Click to expand...

Can I come too, although I'm not entering the KoK


----------



## fundy (Mar 30, 2015)

LIG said:



			What about a Random Draw?


Although...... if you could fix it so that I'm not playing with rickg or Fish that would be cushty as once in a lifetime is more than enough!  :ears:

Edit: Whoops!  H'cap 13
		
Click to expand...

Was going to try and do it so that we had roughly equal handicaps in each group but happy to do totally random if people would prefer


----------



## fundy (Mar 30, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			Can I come too, although I'm not entering the KoK
		
Click to expand...

More than welcome to come Rob, be good to have you


----------



## fundy (Mar 30, 2015)

1. Fundy *6* (entered)
2. Alex1975 *12* (not entering)
3. Region3 *5* (entered)
4. Liverpoolphil *6* (not entering)
5. Rickg *8* (seriously?) (entered)
6. Arnoldarmchewer *12* (entered)
7. m9wst *6* (entered)
8. Oxfordcomma *19* (undecided on re-entering)
9. Evesdad *28* (entered)
10. Fish *21* (entering)
11. Slicer30 *14* (entered)
12. Lig *13* (entered)
13. Wabinez *9* (entered)
14. MetalMickie *??* (not entering)
15. Full Throttle *16* (not entering)


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2015)

1. Fundy *6* (entered)
2. Alex1975 *12* (not entering)
3. Region3 *5* (entered)
4. Liverpoolphil *6* (not entering)
5. Rickg *8* (seriously?) (entered)
6. Arnoldarmchewer *12* (entered)
7. m9wst *6* (entered)
8. Oxfordcomma *19* (undecided on re-entering)
9. Evesdad *28* (entered)
10. Fish *21* (entering)
11. Slicer30 *14* (entered)
12. Lig *13* (entered)
13. Wabinez *9* (entered)
14. MetalMickie *??* (not entering)
15. Full Throttle *16* (not entering)
16. GB72 *14* (entering???)


----------



## GB72 (Mar 31, 2015)

My handicap is 15, really need to change my sig.


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2015)

1. Fundy *6* (entered)
2. Alex1975 *12* (not entering)
3. Region3 *5* (entered)
4. Liverpoolphil *6* (not entering)
5. Rickg *8* (seriously?) (entered)
6. Arnoldarmchewer *12* (entered)
7. m9wst *6* (entered)
8. Oxfordcomma *19* (undecided on re-entering)
9. Evesdad *28* (entered)
10. Fish *21* (entered)
11. Slicer30 *14* (entered)
12. Lig *13* (entered)
13. Wabinez *9* (entered)
14. MetalMickie *??* (not entering)
15. Full Throttle *16* (not entering)
16. GB72 *15* (entering???)


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 31, 2015)

fundy said:



			1. Fundy *6* (entered)
2. Alex1975 *12* (not entering)
3. Region3 *5* (entered)
4. Liverpoolphil *6* (not entering)
5. Rickg *8* (seriously?) (entered)
6. Arnoldarmchewer *12* (entered)
7. m9wst *6* (entered)
8. Oxfordcomma *19* (undecided on re-entering)
9. Evesdad *28* (entered)
10. Fish *21* (entered)
11. Slicer30 *14* (entered)
12. Lig *13* (entered)
13. Wabinez *9* (entered)
14. MetalMickie *??* (not entering)
15. Full Throttle *16* (not entering)
16. GB72 *15* (entering???)
		
Click to expand...


I am 12.5 so 13... I shall have my extra shot please


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2015)

1. Fundy *6* (entered)
2. Alex1975 *13* (not entering)
3. Region3 *5* (entered)
4. Liverpoolphil *6* (not entering)
5. Rickg *8* (seriously?) (entered)
6. Arnoldarmchewer *12* (entered)
7. m9wst *6* (entered)
8. Oxfordcomma *19* (undecided on re-entering)
9. Evesdad *28* (entered)
10. Fish *21* (entered)
11. Slicer30 *14* (entered)
12. Lig *13* (entered)
13. Wabinez *9* (entered)
14. MetalMickie *??* (not entering)
15. Full Throttle *16* (not entering)
16. GB72 *15* (entering???)


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2015)

OK have just confirmed everything with Mentmore.

12 noon meet for bacon sandwiches we then have 5 tees booked from 1pm on the Rothschild course. We are to play off the blue tees (between their yellow and whites) and are playing in 4 balls. We currently have 16 confirmed and 1 or 2 more who are possibles (we can accomodate 20 max).

Cost is Â£27 so I was planning on taking Â£30 off everyone and using the extra Â£3 as sweep money, probably just for 1st and 2nd if OK with all, could you all please bring cash on the day as I will settle with them by credit card.

Assuming no one has any need for an early or late tee time (let me know if you do) Ill do a draw next week when we have final final numbers.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 31, 2015)

Great job thank you. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Slicer30 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yep - good job putting it together.

Looking forward to it also


----------



## Fish (Mar 31, 2015)

Looking forward to it, are you splitting up the handicaps for the draw or.......


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2015)

Fish said:



			Looking forward to it, are you splitting up the handicaps for the draw or.......
		
Click to expand...

Was going to split up the higher handicaps one per group and other than that do a random draw, but im open to bribes if theres people you want to play with or avoid 

ps welcome back


----------



## Fish (Mar 31, 2015)

fundy said:



			Was going to split up the higher handicaps one per group and other than that do a random draw, but im open to bribes if theres people you want to play with or avoid 

ps welcome back 

Click to expand...

Sounds good, what about those entered and not entering, are you keeping them separate?


----------



## fundy (Apr 1, 2015)

Fish said:



			Sounds good, what about those entered and not entering, are you keeping them separate?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like there will be 10 entering and 6 not, I wasnt going to unless people would rather I did


----------



## Region3 (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm good with whichever way you do it, although if anyone hates playing with smokers and/or people who use big ball markers........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I'm good with whichever way you do it, although if anyone hates playing with smokers and/or people who use big ball markers........ 

Click to expand...

Im happy to play with a smoker and then we can compare pokerchip markers


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 1, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I'm good with whichever way you do it, although if anyone hates playing with smokers and/or people who use big ball markers........ 

Click to expand...


LMFAO!!! Im both.... But the poker chip is really just to.... What was it?.... Oh ye, to have a bit of gamesmanship!


----------



## GB72 (Apr 1, 2015)

Planning to mark my ball with my ecig. That is bound to set someone off


----------



## fundy (Apr 1, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I'm good with whichever way you do it, although if anyone hates playing with smokers and/or people who use big ball markers........ 

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Im happy to play with a smoker and then we can compare pokerchip markers 

Click to expand...




Alex1975 said:



			LMFAO!!! Im both.... But the poker chip is really just to.... What was it?.... Oh ye, to have a bit of gamesmanship!
		
Click to expand...




GB72 said:



			Planning to mark my ball with my ecig. That is bound to set someone off
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like thats one 4 ball sorted lol


----------



## LIG (Apr 1, 2015)

fundy said:



			Sounds like thats one 4 ball sorted lol
		
Click to expand...

Another four would be those with wooden legs.....named Smith! :whoo:


----------



## Evesdad (Apr 5, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I'll have a fiver each way on number 9 please guv. 

Click to expand...

Just back from holibobs, ha ha not played for three weeks so you're money maybe better in your pocket!


----------



## fundy (Apr 6, 2015)

OK, unless I hear otherwise we are 16 for Sunday. Ive split the field into 4 pots of 4 based on handicap and then drawn the following groups (Ive moved my group to 1st out so that I can sort out the cards when people come in):

1.00 Fundy, Wabinez, GB72, Oxfordcomma
1.08 Region3, Alex1975, Lig, Fish
1.16 M9wst, RickG, FullThrottle, MetalMickie
1.24 LiverpoolPhil, ArnoldArmChewer, Slicer30, Evesdad

Each group has a mix of handicaps and also a mix of some entering hillside and some not, hopefully everyone is OK with that (if not let me know and grease my palm for a redraw!)

Rules as per above
12 noon meet for bacon sandwiches we then have  tees booked from 1pm on the Rothschild course. We are to play off the blue tees (between their yellow and whites). 

Cost is Â£27 so I was planning on taking Â£30 off everyone and using the extra Â£3 as sweep money, probably just for 1st and 2nd if OK with all, could you all please bring cash on the day as I will settle with them by credit card.

Edit: MetalMickie could you let me know your hcap as I think yours is the only one Im missing


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks Steve, hopefully you'll be in good enough health to make it all the way round,


----------



## fundy (Apr 6, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			Thanks Steve, hopefully you'll be in good enough health to make it all the way round, 

Click to expand...

If the quacks to be believed I should be fine


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2015)

Looks good mate :thup:


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 6, 2015)

Looks cool to me...I don't know anyone that is gonna be there, with the exception of m9wst as we are coming together, so we'll probably be the ones looking lost!


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 6, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			Looks cool to me...I don't know anyone that is gonna be there, with the exception of m9wst as we are coming together, so we'll probably be the ones looking lost!
		
Click to expand...

No need to worry, your PERSONALISED tour bag will get you noticed, so you won't be lost long


----------



## fundy (Apr 6, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			Looks cool to me...I don't know anyone that is gonna be there, with the exception of m9wst as we are coming together, so we'll probably be the ones looking lost!
		
Click to expand...

Look for the worst dressed groups of wannabe golfers youve seen in one place and youll have found RickG, LPoolPhil and Fullthrottle at least lol. Im planning on heading for where they serve bacon rolls, prob be a good place to find everyone


----------



## GB72 (Apr 6, 2015)

fundy said:



			Look for the worst dressed groups of wannabe golfers youve seen in one place and youll have found RickG, LPoolPhil and Fullthrottle at least lol. Im planning on heading for where they serve bacon rolls, prob be a good place to find everyone 

Click to expand...

You can add me to that list, if the weather is ok all week, the orange shoes and shirt may get a first outing


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 7, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			No need to worry, your PERSONALISED tour bag will get you noticed, so you won't be lost long
		
Click to expand...

Ha..I don't use it anymore, but how did you know I had one?!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2015)

If the sun is shining then it will be time for the shorts to make an appearance


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 7, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			Ha..I don't use it anymore, but how did you know I had one?!
		
Click to expand...

I think it was last years meet at Minchampton


----------



## Evesdad (Apr 7, 2015)

If the weather is like the last 2 days it will def be shorts!


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2015)

Evesdad said:



			If the weather is like the last 2 days it will def be shorts!
		
Click to expand...

Just back from 9 holes this afternoon and rather red in the face, def shorts weather, the glowsticks are gonna be out lol


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 7, 2015)

Eeeeek just found out its hid birthday..... 

You would think I would know after 23 years... Oh well, we can raise a glass to her and I'll make up with a special something...


----------



## LIG (Apr 7, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Eeeeek just found out its hid birthday..... 

You would think I would know after 23 years... Oh well, we can raise a glass to her and I'll make up with a special something...
		
Click to expand...

You could say that no woman wants to CELEBRATE getting a year older, so you were just being "kind and considerate" by not reminding her of that fact! 

Maybe worth also doing a search for "Eunuchs Anonymous". :rofl:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 7, 2015)

fundy said:



			Just back from 9 holes this afternoon and rather red in the face, def shorts weather, the glowsticks are gonna be out lol
		
Click to expand...

Managed to get the first sunburn of the year yesterday playing in the medal. Crap golf but great weather, and the best thing is that when you're sitting out on the clubhouse patio area with a pint in hand, suddenly the world is a good place. At that point it doesn't matter that I played terribly and then NR'ed, I've just played golf, the sun is out and I'm drinking beer!


----------



## Evesdad (Apr 9, 2015)

Nine holes yesterday morning with the shorts on! What's the forecast like for that part of the world?


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2015)

Evesdad said:



			Nine holes yesterday morning with the shorts on! What's the forecast like for that part of the world?
		
Click to expand...

Forecast is part sunny part cloudy, 13 degrees (gonna be 18 tomorrow  ) and quite windy. Sounds fine but not quite shorts weather imho


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

fundy said:



			Forecast is part sunny part cloudy, 13 degrees (gonna be 18 tomorrow  ) and quite windy. Sounds fine but not quite shorts weather imho
		
Click to expand...

Yep - shorts tomorrow though :whoo:


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep - shorts tomorrow though :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

50/50 whether im gonna inflict my pins on you lol


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 10, 2015)

Have been suffering a bit of the J Arthurs, however just back from the range & hopefully they are back in the box, really looking forward to Sunday, fingers crossed for kind weather.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 10, 2015)

Really looking forward to this. Not been to a propery forum meet for ages so will be good to meet some new people. Gold ain't up to much at the moment but we will see how it goes.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 10, 2015)

Weather will be find but windy.

Slideshow course guide.

http://golfmania.com/viewslideshow.php?place=3555&name=Mentmore Golf Club (Rothschild Course)


----------



## Slicer30 (Apr 10, 2015)

Also cant wait for this, been off all week and collected lots of brownie points taking the kids to the beach and legoland. 

All set for medal tomorrow and the meet on sunday.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 11, 2015)

I'd like to apologize in advance to my FC's, my golf is not pretty atm


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 11, 2015)

Good luck to all of you tomorrow have a great day.


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2015)

Looking forward to it....

https://youtu.be/Edwsf-8F3sI

:smirk:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 11, 2015)

Fish said:



			Looking forward to it....

https://youtu.be/Edwsf-8F3sI

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Seriously Fish, Michael BublÃ©?? Surely this version?

Looking forward to it as well though. Slightly concerned about the 20mph wind and 40mph gusts that the weather forecast is showing, but my over the top swing is well suited to "staying under the wind" so we'll work with what we have .

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Val (Apr 11, 2015)

Best of luck tomorrow, have a good one guys


----------



## rickg (Apr 12, 2015)

Weather looks decent. Just hope the wind holds off that's forecasting 60 mph gusts.....


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2015)

Max walked: Check
Clothes pressed: Check
Shoes cleaned: Check
SkyCaddie updated: Check
Cooked breakfast: Check
Ibuprofen: Check

Now where's my A game


----------



## Odvan (Apr 12, 2015)

Have a good knock, chaps. Good luck.


----------



## fundy (Apr 12, 2015)

Hopefully everyone enjoyed the day, despite the very windy conditions and the greens not being at their best.

Despite tough scoring conditions there were 3 very good scores in, LiverpoolPhil in 3rd with 34 points, MetalMickie in 2nd with 35 points and our winner (on countback with 35 points also ) was RickG. 

Congrats Rick and well played mate, good luck at Hillside (you wont have to rely on Homer dropping out now for your spot!). Just in case Rick doesnt make it (who am I kidding lol, Rick miss a game of golf) then as neither 2nd or 3rd were in the Hillside qualifier then 1st reserve is the mighty Fish (although he assures me hes gonna win at Alwoodley next week!)

Thanks to everyone who made the trip, especially those who travelled from afar, especially thanks to Greg, Matt and Ben who had to put up with my atrocious golf!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Cheers for organising today mate 

Shame about the wind but made it very tough 

Great score form Rick and good luck at Hillside 

Cheers to my PP - some cracking drives with some proper forum yardage from us all - and one with a 3 wood just over 300 yards !!


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks to my playing partners, sorry I had to dash off, congratulations to the winners


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 12, 2015)

Well done Rick:clap:


----------



## rickg (Apr 12, 2015)

Huge thanks to Steve for some excellent organising and hospitality.

Thanks to my playing partners today, it was a blast, some serious forum yardages from young Matt, although I did have a 303 yarder myself, swiftly followed by a 300 yard bladed wedge! 

Still not sure how MetalMickie is off 21, hits some great shots, especially out of greenside bunkers...he made at least 2 sandy up and downs today....and good length off the tee....only a matter of time before he gets a serious cut playing the way he played today.

Always good seeing forum members together having a good time doing the thing we all love doing.....:thup:


----------



## Slicer30 (Apr 12, 2015)

Enjoyed the day, big thanks also to Steve for organising.  Well done to the top 3 in those conditions.

Big thanks to my playing partners Steve, Phil and Richard I enjoyed the company and look forward to meeting you guys again.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 12, 2015)

Big thanks to Steve for organising today, great fun despite the conditions. Sorry I had to dash off but having been away all weekend I had to get back at a reasonable time.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 12, 2015)

Steve, many, many thanks for organising a great day out. OK the weather made it tricky (and bloody cold at times) and the greens weren't great but I for one had a very enjoyable time.

My playing partners were great company; Rob don't beat yourself up mate, these things happen, Matt super striking and those irons are just "so purrdy".
Rick , I enjoyed the tussle and now I hope you enjoy Hillside, well played mate.

Hope to see many of you again later in the year.


----------



## LIG (Apr 12, 2015)

Many thanks to Steve for all the hard work put in organising today's shindig 
(Although words to the effect that "It's not that hard to organise these days" were heard to issue from his mouth!!!) ** sorry  no smileys on phone**

Great company on the round today from Region3, Alex1975 & Fish. I hope my somewhat sharp banta didn't cause too much offence guys, not to mention my wayward shots off the tee bouncing back into the middle off the fairway and green. LOL

Good to meet some more forum stalwarts in the flesh and to reconnect with some others again!

Congrats to Rick on his wicktoree! Today was good practice for Hillside!!


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 12, 2015)

Great day, Lots of fun, lots of cool people. Great job Steve.


----------



## Evesdad (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks to Fundy for organising, it was great to put the faces to names.

Thanks to my playing partners for putting up with me on the front nine!

Congrats to Rick and for not blinding us all with his usual apparel!

A great day for bombing drives with that wind!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Evesdad said:



			Thanks to Fundy for organising, it was great to put the faces to names.

Thanks to my playing partners for putting up with me on the front nine!

Congrats to Rick and for not blinding us all with his usual apparel!

A great day for bombing drives with that wind!
		
Click to expand...

If you keep driving it over 300 yards that HC will come tumbling down !! Some cracking driving today - was great to see


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 12, 2015)

Well done Rick look forward to taking you on at Hillside again.


----------



## Val (Apr 12, 2015)

Well done fellas, sounds like a good day


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for organising Steve, nice to meet some new forumites and some old ones again.  Well done to Rick, don't walk down any dark alleys mate :smirk:

Blobbed the 1st (lost ball), not a great start to get mentally going, the marshal didn't indicate I'd need to take a provisional as he shot off in his buggy to the dogleg I went straight into with my ball never to be seen again 

I struggled with the front 9 in some very strong wind and was trying to chase my blob back, which I know doesn't work but hey, a silly double bogey on a comfortable par 5 on the 7th saw me with a penalty after a great drive & 4i only then to fly the green OOB from only 79yds with my 52*   So I was scrambling at times on the front and had a miserable 12 points on the turn but no more blobs in the whole round.

Back 9 was totally different, settled down, told myself I was out of the reckoning and hit a solid 19 points with only 1 x 1 pointer on the 18th to finish with 31, if the greens weren't so bad a few pars and even biride putts [could] have gone down, but at times the greens were a bit of a lottery!

A great day though in great company, thanks to my playing partners Preet, Gary & Alex, it was emotional


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 13, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cheers for organising today mate 

Shame about the wind but made it very tough 

Great score form Rick and good luck at Hillside 

Cheers to my PP - some cracking drives with some proper forum yardage from us all - *and one with a 3 wood just over 300 yards !!*

Click to expand...



Shame about the rest of my game !!

Thanks to my 3 doughty PP's, really enjoyed your company, well played Phil, Slicer your iron into the last will live long in my memory (but I did tell you not to leave the putt short!!), Evesdad do you fancy a bet that you won't be 28 come the end of the season ??

Thanks again guys and well done Steve for organising.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 13, 2015)

Well, that was interesting.

Thanks to fundy for organising, LIG, Alex and Fish for your company on the course, and Evesdad for the lift. 
Congrats to Rick for a great score in the conditions, and good luck at Hillside. :thup:
Apologies to anyone that had to play behind us.


----------

